# Where Elon got the idea...



## escondidos (Nov 27, 2017)

After watching the Spacex FH launch and seeing the roadster with that space suite at the wheel I remembered where I had seen the same thing before! Here are two links to video clips. The first is the original and the second is the remake.











Later!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/falcon-heavy-launch-event.5801/#post-72134


----------

